# Well another first for getting a permit here.  Deferred payment.



## FredK (May 12, 2010)

Seem the new metal health facility is asking for the fees to waived until 2013.  They are under a federal grant for so much money and the fees could stop the project.

My boss asked me about it and we both agreed it's not in the code, but if the city manager want to it's his call.  As I understand it the manager wants the city council to make the decision and have some sort of agreement for paying.  Fees total about 60-70K with the building permit share of 25K.

Anyone else do this?


----------



## jj1289 (May 12, 2010)

Our municipal fees can only be waived by the Board of Selectmen.  This is part of the town ordinances


----------



## cda (May 12, 2010)

sounds like a business already going out of business

I know that field is tough on making money


----------



## cda (May 12, 2010)

so what happens when the next business gets in line with sad story???


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 12, 2010)

> [As I understand it the manager wants the city council to make the decision and have some sort of agreement for paying. /QUOTE]That is exactly how it should be handled. The council should be cautioned about setting a precedence as cda is alluding to when the next business gets in line with a sad story.


----------



## FredK (May 12, 2010)

cda said:
			
		

> so what happens when the next business gets in line with sad story???


We asked that also.


----------



## conarb (May 12, 2010)

Around here cities have been waiving all fees to get Wal Mart, Costco, Home Depots into town, in some cases using eminent domain to get and give them the land to get the sales taxes, we even have cities fighting with adjoining cities for sales taxes. These businesses typically produce something short of a million dollars in sales taxes, it's no wonder that cities fight for them. 

In another era Calvin Coolidge said: "The business of America is business", that should now be changed to: "The business of America is government."  My local congressman has introduced a jobs bill into congress, jobs alright, but all the jobs are government jobs saved. 





> Rep.  George Miller's new jobs bill would pump $340 million into the East Bay  to save or restore nearly 6,200 local government jobs, according to  House Democratic estimates released Tuesday. The House Education  and Labor Committee, of which the Martinez congressman is the chairman,  produced the estimates for dozens of cities and counties across the  country as part of its promotion of the Local Jobs for America Act.
> 
> East  Bay job projections include: Alameda County cities under 50,000 and  unincorporated areas, 639 jobs; Alameda, 193; Antioch, 243; Berkeley,  287; Contra Costa County's cities under 50,000 and unincorporated areas,  1,308; Concord, 332; Fremont, 508; Hayward, 398; Livermore, 137;  Oakland, 1,199; Pittsburg, 162; Pleasanton, 152; Richmond, 293; Walnut  Creek, 162; and Union City, 173.¹


With each of these jobs come pensions and lifetime health care, it's time to privatize inspection and fire fighting. 

 ¹ http://www.contracostatimes.com/ci_14922605?IADID=Search-www.contracostatimes.com-www.contracostatimes.com


----------



## cda (May 12, 2010)

""""""With each of these jobs come pensions and lifetime health care, it's time to privatize inspection and fire fighting""""""""""

Glad I do not work in the private sector, I need health insurance and would like to retire one day.


----------



## Mac (May 13, 2010)

I get my health care from the VA. Is there a problem?


----------



## Kearney.200 (May 13, 2010)

We will only waive fees for non-profit here.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 13, 2010)

> We will only waive fees for non-profit here.


I have never understood that line of thinking. Is that ALL non-profits or just a select few and how do you decide which ones. The VFW, American Legion, Moose or Elks clubs that operate no differently than the local bars. How about the 4 story 168 bed hospital? Non-profit does not correlate to we do not have any money, most often it is just the opposite.

Done ranting


----------



## brudgers (May 13, 2010)

Not for profit does not mean charity.


----------



## Kearney.200 (May 17, 2010)

most often it means Church and Schools all must go before BOA for the waver


----------



## peach (May 29, 2010)

Some jurisdictions will set up some kind of PILOT (Payment ILO taxes).. annual payments to re-pay the fees.  It's not good business to totally waive fees.


----------



## TimNY (May 29, 2010)

Building permit is 25k, what is the other 45k in fees for?  Once you do this you cannot unring the bell.  Not to say it is a bad idea, but from experience I can say that a great idea backed with Federal money does not necessarily have to be executed by a great applicant with great intentions.  Am I correct that this is indeed a private, for profit, venture?

I can definitely see the principles failing to pay the fee and/or flipping the facility to another set of investors and sticking them with the issue.

Smells like bad mojo to me.


----------



## peach (May 29, 2010)

The other fees may be water/sewer connection, subdivision fees, impact fees, etc.

Depends on the city manager's reason for wanting to do it; do we need or want the facility bad enough to waive the up front costs?  (Maybe).

When I ran an enterprise fund building department, I required that the City credit me the lost permit fees.

If 60K will break the bank on the project; it's probably not going to succeed.


----------

